# Intel SAS controller C600 - SCU

## dzcjpbs

On Gentoo live install-amd64-minimal-20121210.iso missing kernel module isci. Is there way how to add module to CD or running live system? Modprobe externaly build module doesn't work with message: invalid module format.

Thanks.

----------

## krinn

i don't know if they are in, but i suppose i would have put them if i made that livecd, so check the kernel sources are in the livecd and if yes, copy them to a non read only place, make menconfig -> add your driver -> make modules and insmod it.

As you don't need to reboot to use a module of a running kernel, so adding the module won't need that, it might not be possile if the module is link with something that is not modular, but i think it should be a rare case for a controller.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dzcjpbs,

You do not need a Gentoo liveCD to install Gentoo. Any Linux environment that has the drivers you need and the tools you need works.

Try System Rescue CD.  It also has a GUI and web browser, so you can read the forums and on line handbook while you install.

I don't have a copy to hand right now, so I can't check its kernel.

----------

